# Newbee Looking For Advice



## scotty (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi all , just looking for some advice . I am in the process of flogging one of my classic cars to clear the decks due to this credit crunch thingy . It will leave me 2 - 3 k to treat myself to a nice watch . What brand would be recommended ? what brand avoided ? I am not into bling , I like straight forward watches . I have seen a couple of Cartier watches and quite like the look of the IWC Portugese series . I have heard of Cartier but dont know if they are any good ( but would hope so at that price ! ) . I have never heard of IWC . Any advice would be welcome - what to buy , where to buy , what to go for etc . I dont have t o spend the lot , I just want a nice watch . Many thanks Scott


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

scotty said:


> Hi all , just looking for some advice . I am in the process of flogging one of my classic cars to clear the decks due to this credit crunch thingy . It will leave me 2 - 3 k to treat myself to a nice watch . What brand would be recommended ? what brand avoided ? I am not into bling , I like straight forward watches . I have seen a couple of Cartier watches and quite like the look of the IWC Portugese series . I have heard of Cartier but dont know if they are any good ( but would hope so at that price ! ) . I have never heard of IWC . Any advice would be welcome - what to buy , where to buy , what to go for etc . I dont have t o spend the lot , I just want a nice watch . Many thanks Scott


Panerai :tongue2: Mans watch


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Scott and welcome to RLT, both brands you mention will get you something rather special. My personal advice is go and have a look in some dealers and see what they have available. Also where abouts in the country are you as that will help


----------



## scotty (Dec 13, 2008)

Timetraveller said:


> scotty said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all , just looking for some advice . I am in the process of flogging one of my classic cars to clear the decks due to this credit crunch thingy . It will leave me 2 - 3 k to treat myself to a nice watch . What brand would be recommended ? what brand avoided ? I am not into bling , I like straight forward watches . I have seen a couple of Cartier watches and quite like the look of the IWC Portugese series . I have heard of Cartier but dont know if they are any good ( but would hope so at that price ! ) . I have never heard of IWC . Any advice would be welcome - what to buy , where to buy , what to go for etc . I dont have t o spend the lot , I just want a nice watch . Many thanks Scott
> ...


Thanks, that was quick ! I have just looked them up , nice looking watches but a but chunky for me maybe I should look at the girlies watches :lol:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

IWC

Omega

Breitling

Rolex

Can't go wrong with any of the above IMO here are some I have

IWC Ingenieur Automatic










Omega Seamaster Professional Chronograph










Breitling Chrono Avenger (hard to get hold of now)










Rolex Sea Dweller


----------



## scotty (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks guys - didnt expect any replies until tomorrow ! Thanks for the welcome , JoT - nice items , Mattbeef - I am up near Glasgow , there is a very good Jewellers arcade in the city center . I will spend an afternoon there I think .


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcom the The Watch Forum Scotty :rltb:

Let me think

IWC...IWC...IWC...IWC...IWC...IWC...IWC...IWC...IWC...IWC...IWC...IWC...IWC...IW

C...IWC...IWC...IWC...IWC...IWC...IWC...

then there is alway's

IWC 

But seriously are you looking for new? ...because for that kind of money you could buy a seriously COOL vintage Omega or Heuer 

Cheers S


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Welcome to :rltb: - it's a great place to be :yes:

That'll be Argyll Arcade then? Great place, used to love a wander around there! Prob'ly worth a good haggle in the current climate as well if you see something you liked. Of course, if you want exclusivity, and a good quality watch, something you won't find easily elsewhere, click top left onto the RLT Sales Site and see our host's selection, new RLT's there, bespoke models in a "true" limited hand built run! :yes: [and lots of chnage from your 2K! - hell, you could buy one of Uncle Roy's for day to day wear, and keep your "good" expensive one for high days and holidays]


----------



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi and welcome. Enjoy the forum, they are really friendly and helpful bunch in this forum. what you might find though is that you start to get cobwebs in your wallet

Rolex Submariner.

Breitling Navtimer

Royal Swiss

Seiko OM

Seiko 007 skx mod

Seiko Chronograph (black)

Vostoc Partner

Slava

Hanowa

Casio G shock GW500

Blue titanium (donâ€™t know anything about it)

Traser6500

Pulsar divers,

Alpha Daytona ( Roley hommage

Zeon Navigator (rechargeable)

Marina Militare GMT(Panny homage}

Givenchy

Lorus,

Amadoeus ,

Now as to a new watch if i had that spare cash today it would be a Panny or Breigtling imho. but next week who knows


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Cartier do make some very nice watches but some more to throw in to the mix.

Just go and try a few on and see what you like


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

I agree with Mr Bond! The Tag Carrera range is surely worth a look. Not much Tag love on the forum!!

I have the brown faced Carrera Chrono and it always get positive responses, well under your budget too at circa Â£1800 BH (before haggling!).

Failing that, got to be a Rolex Sub'.

Russ


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

allaction said:


> . Not much Tag love on the forum!!
> 
> Russ


Pity because they are nice watches and imho the Carrera is up there with the usual suspects.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> allaction said:
> 
> 
> > . Not much Tag love on the forum!!
> ...


Damn that two-tone GMT is a beauty :tongue2:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

JoT said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > allaction said:
> ...


And I almost gave them up for a Daytona, probably though nobody buying did me a favour, the Carrera will never be one but it comes close enough for me and I keep the GMT

Cheers

B.

A bit of photoshop I picked up


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

:man_in_love:

not for the babe, but the Rolex.. :lol:

The Fab four are always great brands to buy(invest),

Omega

Rolex

Breitling

IWC


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

In that price range I probably wouldn't bother with Cartier (bit girly - but not everyone's the same). I'd look at Rolex Submariner, Panerai Luminor, Omega Speedmaster and save the rest for a rainy day, IWC Aquitimer, Portuguese or Ingenuir, Bremont (English - well sort of), or if you want to be a bit different you could go for Tutima, Hanhart or my personal favourite Sinn. Hope that helps


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 20, 2008)

Â£2-3k eh?

Rolex will be recognisable and a reasonable investment.

Omega will also be recognisable but probably won't hold value as well.

Breitling for a distinctive look and and IWC for a slightly more subtle choice. Both use modified ETA movements in most of their watches (and I think all in that price range).

Depends what you're looking for. Personally I would be looking at Zenith, but then I always say that. Different, high quality and top class movements.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jonathan said:


> Breitling for a distinctive look and and IWC for a slightly more subtle choice. Both use modified ETA movements in most of their watches (and I think all in that price range).


Not all IWC use modified ETA's a significant number of models use IWC movements; 2008 Vintage "Jubilee" collection, Portuguese Regulateur, Portuguese Tourbillon Mystere, Portuguese Minute Repeater, Portuguese Pepetual Calendar, Portuguese Automatic, Da Vinci Chronograph, Big Ingenieur, Ingenieur

and Big Pilot for example.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

With Â£2-3k to spend on a single watch, I'd probably go pre-owned Rolex SD, or Sub if you like the cyclops.


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 20, 2008)

JoT said:


> Jonathan said:
> 
> 
> > Breitling for a distinctive look and and IWC for a slightly more subtle choice. Both use modified ETA movements in most of their watches (and I think all in that price range).
> ...


I'd still say that's most of their watches by numbers sold to be honest, but fair enough... I tend to focus on the chrono movements. The higher end movements are a different kettle, and I like the new Da Vinci chrono movement in particular. But can you get any of them for <Â£3,000? I don't know by the way! Maybe the Portuguese?

edit: Anyway, in house movements are just one consideration, and sometimes it's better to have something tried and tested. New movements aren't always perfect. For me it's a consideration with more expensive watches, but we all like different things.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

If you fave small wrists like I do, you may find some offerings too big and sometimes ridiculous. Another model I would suggest is Omega hour vision, it has Omega's own developed movement (first in decades) the case is made of synthetic sapphire (scratchproof and resistant to high temperatures) and enough water resistance for swimming. I know it may be not on everyone's taste but I think this watch is a beauty.


----------



## scotty (Dec 13, 2008)

Loads of replies - loads of things to look at . Many thanks .

Adrian , yes like that Omega . I Hadnt thought of an Omega , I thought they were all a bit heavy looking like a lot of the Rolex models . I think the only way will be to plague the dealers and spend some time trying them on . (yes the Argyll Arcade in Glasgow)

Excuse me for being a bit dull but is chrono movement a mechanical mechanism or am I off course with that ? ETA movement ? Also the " cyclops" ??

A guy at work has a couple of Breitlings but to be honest although they look really smart, I find it awkward to read the time on them - there is just too much going on . Some of the Zeniths look good , not sure if there are any local stockists , I will check.

Do like the young lady with the Rolex :wub:

Thanks again


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

scotty said:


> Do like the young lady with the Rolex :wub:


She's not so young but if you are browsing for watches in Glasgow over Crimbo keep your eye out for a dodgy Bond look alike with a ginger bird, we won't be hard to miss :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


>


those watches are out of focus LMAO


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

17bex said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


i wonder why :huh: :huh:

:lol:


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> 17bex said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


camera shake ? a steady hand (not)


----------



## Jonathan (Feb 20, 2008)

scotty said:


> Excuse me for being a bit dull but is chrono movement a mechanical mechanism or am I off course with that ? ETA movement ? Also the " cyclops" ??


A chronograph is a "complication" - an added feature of the watch beyond simple time-telling, like a date, perpetual calendar, GMT hand and so on. Chronographs have a stopwatch feature, essentially, and usually have the centre second hand as the chrono seconds, with sub dials for 30 minute and typically 12 hour counters, and often a small constant seconds subdial too.

The functions are not dependent on the power source, so they can be quartz or mechanical.

ETA is a part of the Swatch Group and the dominant Swiss quartz and mechanical movement maker. Lots of firms buy in ETA movements for their watches, and then modify them to a greater or lesser degree. Most ETA mechanical movements come on four grades - basic, elabore, top and chronometer (or something like that). A Â£300 automatic is likely to feature a basic grade ETA movement, while others might use a better grade and/or tart it up with in-house modifications. Breitling and IWC, it is said, do a lot of work on ETA bits before they stick them in Chronomats and Fliegerchronos.

There's a bit of cachet in an in--house movement such as those in Rolex or Zenith. In house chronograph movements are a bit less usual I would say, so there's a bit more reliance the ubiquitous ETA 7750 model. It's all a bit complicated these days, since Swatch owns ETA, so you might call a Longines or Tissot (both Swatch) with an ETA 2824 "in-house" in a sense - same group of companies. But that's not what people usually mean to be fair.

Cyclops is a divisive topic. I would describe it as the ugly and useless bit of glass Rolex use to magnify the date on some models.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> 17bex said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


Actually it's "selective" camera shake! Happens when you get excited, especially at my age


----------



## 17bex (Oct 6, 2008)

mel said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > 17bex said:
> ...


a very tight aperture


----------



## scotty (Dec 13, 2008)

Jonathan said:


> scotty said:
> 
> 
> > Excuse me for being a bit dull but is chrono movement a mechanical mechanism or am I off course with that ? ETA movement ? Also the " cyclops" ??
> ...


Thanks Jonathan ,

excellent info .


----------

